# What type of car is needed?



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

While planning my HO Switching layout (Oregon, BN, era 1973) I'm getting rolling stock slowly. Weathering and detailing to keep me busy while I wait.
One of my industries is a regional bakery. What type of tanker cars do I need to ship corn syrup and vegetable oil?? 
Also, I assume no specific boxcars are needed to ship other ingredients. Maybe a mix of reefers and non refrigerated? 
Any suggestions welcome.
Thanks all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, my first suggestion would be to research what real railroads in that region did during that timeframe.

If you're not that concerned with realism, then it doesn't really matter what you do.

That said, and with the caveat that I'm no tank car expert, tank cars are generally owned by the shippers, not the railroads. if you look at the offerings out there, you will see tank cars owned by the likes of ConAgra, ADM (Archer Daniels Midland), and other regional ones. These cars would be used to ship corn syrup and liquid vegetable shortening.

Most other ingredients in baked goods would be dry ingredients, packaged in 50 pound bags or cans, and generally delivered in non-refrigerated box cars. Vegetable shortening can also be shipped in 1 gallon cans or 5 gallon boxes (the boxed shortening is a partially hydrogenated solid and requires refrigeration). Depending on the volume used, the bakery might offload the cars into their own storage location, or just use the railcars as "rolling storage", leaving them at the loading dock until empty (although the RR will start billing drayage rates if the car stays at the customer too long).

The boxcars delivering these items would generally be owned by the road where the shipment originated. Transhipping of cargo in route is inefficient and generally avoided. A large scale bakery would generally work with commodities brokers for many of the ingredients, so a variety of originators would be normal.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

I am concerned with realism, thus the question. 
Thanks for your in depth answer. It helps.
As to researching what the RRs did I'm a little stumped. Not sure how to go about that aspect. I've found rolling stock lists and general historical site info. Perhaps you could give a specific example of a source? Thanks.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Flour could be delivered via Airslide hopper.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

The bakery in Norristown, PA in the 1970's received flour in airslides and everything else was trucked.

You could ship vegetable oil or corn syrup in type 105 tank cars (non-pressure cars), sugar in airslides or short covered hoppers. boxes and wrappers in boxcars.

Or... they could receive everything in boxcars (bagged flour, drums of syrup and oil).


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Great ideas...thanks!!
BTW After posting (isn't always the way) I found part 1 of Basics of tank cars in a back issue of Model Railroad Hobbyist.... it's a free e-mag that goes back to 2013...lots of good info.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The DRG&W "cookie box" insulated box cars were built to carry finished products from a large Keebler factory in Colorado - you could see if there are any prototype pics of the factory that show what kind of cars brought in incoming commodities


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Jimbooregon said:


> I am concerned with realism, thus the question.
> Thanks for your in depth answer. It helps.
> As to researching what the RRs did I'm a little stumped. Not sure how to go about that aspect. I've found rolling stock lists and general historical site info. Perhaps you could give a specific example of a source? Thanks.


Sources are all over the place. Look for a local railroad's historical society and see what kind of records they maintain. I have seen actual cargo manifests from certain trains reproduced. Most railroads have some printed books available, too.

Even just using Google images can turn up pictures of certain cars at certain industries, which can point you in the right direction.


----------

